# Verslavingen > Roken >  Vriend rookt (weer) steeds meer.....

## Oki07

Mijn vriend en ik zzijn zo'n vier jaar geleden gestopt met roken. Het stoppen was vrij pittig, maar het is ons gelukt. Ik heb nooit meer gerookt; dat kan ook niet, want ik zou zo weer verslaafd zijn, denk ik. Mijn vriend heeft twee jaar niet gerookt en vanaf toen heel af en toe een sigaret met vrienden. Het laatste jaar is het van 1 sigaret met vrienden naar zeker 10 sigaretten met vrienden gegaan. Dit soort situaties zijn ongeveer 1 keer per maand, maar in de lente/zomer zeker één keer in de twee weken.
Ik vind het niet leuk dat hij weer zoveel aan het roken is en heb hem gevraagd hier weer mee op te houden. Dat is niet nodig, vindt hij, want hij rookt niet veel. Hij beaamt dat het wel steeds meer wordt, maar stelt dat het geen verslaving is, omdat hij niet in alle situaties hoeft te roken. Hij zegt dat het voor de gezelligheid is. Ammehoela, je kan ook buiten bij je vrienden gezellig gaan doen zonder er zelf eentje op te steken. Daarbij bietst hij ook bij vage kennissen om een sigaret en is dat helemaal niet gezellig met vrienden. Hij koopt zelf nog geen pakjes, behalve om aan vrienden te geven voor zijn gebiets.
Gisteren vroeg ik hem dus hiermee te stoppen, maar dat wil hij niet. Ik vind het goor. Die stink-adem en stinkhand. Als ik weer begonnen was, had hij het ook niet leuk gevonden en nu gooit hij het er op dat ik wilde stoppen, niet hij, en dat hij alleen maar meedeed. 
Iemand tips om hem te overtuigen dat die "maar 10 sigaretten af en toe" niet goed zijn en zonde van zijn stoppen????

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Heel goed advies, kijk even naar mijn post, over het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld 'Stoppen doe je zo''

heel veel succes met je vriend.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hoeist OKI, rookt ie weer volop?

----------


## Oki07

Nee, dat niet. Sinds mijn laatste post heeft hij niet meer gerookt. Vandaag is spannend. Koninginnedag en rokende vrienden......

----------

